# Os Pontos de Lisboa com mais Inundações por Decada no Sec XX



## Diogo.lis.vpa (6 Nov 2008 às 15:31)

http://www.ceg.ul.pt/finisterra/numeros/2002-74/74_02.pdf

Deixo vos aqui este estudo muito interressante,compara uma carrada de Pontos caóticos de Lisboa compara aproximacao a lencois de agua,Bacias, altura do relevo, factores não naturais etc ... está muito completo o estudo.
Fica em aberto a discussão.

Será Novembro o mês negro das inundacões ?


----------

